# Desastre nuclear de Fukushima/Japão Março 2011



## Vince (11 Mar 2011 às 23:51)

*Nota*

*Os desenvolvimentos dos acidentes nucleares da central nuclear Fukushima I passam a ser acompanhados neste tópico, para notícias e discussões sobre o sismo e tsunami por favor usar ou outro*

 Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011


A situação do ponto de vista nuclear continua complicada, pelo que percebi, faltou a energia eléctrica necessária ao bombeamento de água que arrefece o reactor, e por azar os geradores de emergência foram afectados pela água do tsunami ficando inoperacionais, e agora estão a usar energia de uma 3ª fonte de emergência prevista, baterias, mas estas aguentam poucas horas.




> The nuclear safety agency expanded the evacuation area after some radiation had also seeped outside the plant, the Associated Press also reported.
> 
> The cooling system for a reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi power plant was crippled after power was lost in the wake of a deadly earthquake and tsunami hit Japan on Friday afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## ACalado (12 Mar 2011 às 01:58)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Press Release

http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/press/corp-com/release/11031214-e.html


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

A situação com a central nuclear parece cada vez mais complicada:



> *Nuclear agency: Explosion at Japanese plant*
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/video/?/video/world/2011/03/12/bpr.grant.nuclear.plants.cnn
> 
> ...


Fonte:CNN




> *Japan Quake: Nuclear Plant Meltdown Fears*
> 
> A radiation leak has been triggered by an explosion at an earthquake-hit nuclear plant in Japan - amid fears a meltdown is under way.
> 
> ...


Fonte:Sky News




> *Habitantes recebem orientações após explosão na Central nuclear de Fukushima*
> 
> 
> Imagens da televisão japonesa mostram a explosão ocorrida na central nuclear de Fukushima, um dia depois do violento terramoto seguido de um tsunami que devastou a região nordeste do país. Segundo a fonte, os moradores dos arredores da central nuclear foram aconselhados a permanecer em casa, não beber água canalizada e proteger o rosto com máscaras ou toalhas molhadas.
> ...


http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1136293.html


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2011 às 11:21)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*







Segundo a televisão pública NHK, que cita a Agência de Segurança Nuclear do Japão, a explosão ocorreu às 16 horas locais (7 horas em Portugal Continental) e há pelo menos 20 empregados da central que estão feridos.

A televisão afirma que as causas da explosão são ainda desconhecidas.

No entanto, um especialista nuclear afirmou, em declarações à NHK, que a explosão pode ter sido "intencional".

A televisão nipónica está a mostrar imagens de uma nuvem de fumo branco por cima da central nuclear e anunciou que o nível de radioactividade está 20 vezes superior ao normal.

Entretanto, o tecto e as paredes do edifício do reactor de Fukushima desmoronaram-se, refere ainda a NHK.

As autoridades estão a adoptar "todas as medidas para assegurar a segurança dos habitantes", afirmou o porta-voz do governo, Yukio Edano, durante uma conferência de Imprensa.

Segundo a agência Kyodo, a dose de radioactividade recebida por um indivíduo no local do sinistro corresponde à que uma pessoa pode absorver no máximo num ano para evitar pôr em perigo a sua saúde.

A televisão afirma que as causas da explosão são ainda desconhecidas.

No entanto, um especialista nuclear afirmou, em declarações à NHK, que a explosão pode ter sido "intencional".

A televisão nipónica está a mostrar imagens de uma nuvem de fumo branco por cima da central nuclear e anunciou que o nível de radioactividade está 20 vezes superior ao normal.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1804451&page=1


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2011 às 11:24)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Um vídeo da explosão:


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2011 às 12:11)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Um artigo que parece resumir bem o que se sabe até agora sobre esta crise nuclear. A explosão terá sido no edifício devido a pressão de vapor resultante do arrefecimento, e não no reactor, que está selado numa estrutura mais robusta/isolada. Mas aguardemos por mais informações.



> *Battle to stabilise earthquake reactors*
> 12 March 2011
> UPDATE 6: 10.15 am GMT
> 
> ...


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/RS_Battle_to_stabilise_earthquake_reactors_1203111.html


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2011 às 12:28)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

*CNN*

The explosion at Japan's Fukushima nuclear plant was not caused by the nuclear reactor but by "water vapor that was part of the cooling process," Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano said Saturday. He said no harmful gases had been emitted by the explosion.
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/03/1...death-toll-rises-amid-widespread-destruction/


*Guardian*

A British nuclear expert, Professor Paddy Regan, offers this analysis of what happened at Fukushima.
Regan, professor of nuclear physics at the University of Surrey, said:

    "It looks as if the coolant pumps had initially stopped working. They shut down automatically when the reactor shuts down, but there is a backup system running off a diesel generator - it looks as though that's the bit that failed.

    "As a result there is no way of pumping heat out of the reactor, so it has to cool naturally. If the reactor gets too hot, in principle this means the fuel rods can melt - but it looks unlikely this has happened to any great extent in this case.

    "To reduce the pressure, you would have to release some steam into the atmosphere from the system. In that steam, there will be small but measurable amounts of radioactive nitrogen - nitrogen 16 (produced when neutrons hit water). This remains radioactive for only about 5 seconds, after which it decays to natural oxygen.

    "But if any of the fuel rods have been compromised, there would be evidence of a small amount of other radioisotopes in the atmosphere called fission fragments (radio-caesium and radio-iodine). The amount that you measure would tell you to what degree the fuel rods have been compromised. Scientists in Japan should be able to establish this very quickly using gamma ray spectroscopy as the isotopes have characteristic decay signatures. Current reports seem consistent with a small leak to relieve pressure.

    "But we still need to establish the cause and exact location of the explosion, which is a separate issue. So far it looks like it's not the reactor core that's affected which would be good news."
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/12/japan-earthquake-tsunami-aftermath-live#block-18


----------



## Knyght (12 Mar 2011 às 12:35)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*


Espero que consigam controlar...


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mar 2011 às 14:38)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

 Sobreviventes do tsunami enfrentam a ameaça de uma catástrofe nuclear

Os sobreviventes do tsunami que varreu na sexta-feira o nordeste do Japão vêem-se confrontados este Sábado com uma nova ameaça mortal - o espectro da fusão de um reactor nuclear no centro da zona sinistrada.

O Japão preocupava-se com uma possível fusão do reactor n°1 da central de Fukushima, a 250 km a nordeste de Tóquio, onde houve problemas no sistema de arrefecimento; logo no início, o fogo chegou a tocar barras de combustível irradiado, seguindo-se, depois, uma explosão. 

A 12 km de lá, o sistema de arrefecimento do reactor n°2 também foi danificado. O tsunami que se seguiu ao terramoto de magnitude 8,9 - o sétimo mais potente da história - devastou a cidade de Sendai, onde a polícia encontrou entre 200 e 300 corpos na praia. 

Entre 300 e 400 outros corpos estavam no porto de Rikuzentakata, que ficou submerso. 

Em toda a região, os sobreviventes, ajudados por milhares de soldados, procuravam as suas famílias e os seus amigos. "Há tanta gente morta", declarou um homem idoso à imprensa, por entre lágrimas: "Não tenho palavras para descrever tal situação", prosseguiu. 

Uma estranha calma reinava na manhã deste Sábado no litoral devastado do Pacífico, no qual a onda gigante, de 10 metros, levou bairros inteiros juntamente com casas, carros e pessoas. 

Outros sobreviventes estão em estado de choque, depois da tragédia que pode ter causado mais de 1.700 mortes e desaparecidos.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2011 às 14:56)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*



ct5iul disse:


> Sobreviventes do tsunami enfrentam a ameaça de uma catástrofe nuclear



http://www.reuters.com/article/2011...s-analysis-idUSTRE72B04C20110312?pageNumber=1

 Podem ter *horas* para prevenir uma*fusão*????????


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 14:57)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011...s-analysis-idUSTRE72B04C20110312?pageNumber=1

Se o reactor explode, não sei o que poderá acontecer


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2011 às 15:06)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Mas atenção, uma notícia nova confirma que o reactor pode não derreter:

http://www.revistavoto.com.br/site/..._Japao_explode_deixa_feridos_e_area_e_isolada


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 18:48)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

*Acidente nuclear no Japão tem nota 4 em escala*

"A agência de segurança nuclear do Japão deu ao acidente ocorrido na usina Dai-ichi, em Fukushima, provocado pelo terremoto que atingiu ontem o país, uma nota 4, numa escala de zero a 7, disse um representante do órgão. De acordo com a escala, o nível 4 indica um acidente "com consequências locais". O desastre ocorrido em 1986 em Chernobyl recebeu a nota máxima.

O acidente reanimou um debate antinuclear na Alemanha. Cerca de 60 mil pessoas participaram de uma manifestação contra esse tipo de energia no Estado de Baden-Wuertemberg, onde haverá eleições no próximo dia 27 e nas quais o partido da primeira-ministra do país, Angela Merkel, enfrenta disputa acirrada depois de décadas no poder.

O ministro de Meio Ambiente da Alemanha, Norbert Roettgen, disse a uma estação de rádio hoje que acredita que provavelmente um colapso tenha ocorrido na usina nuclear de Fukushima, mas afirmou que, por causa da grande distância e das condições climáticas, uma ameaça à Alemanha quase pode ser totalmente descartada. Autoridades do Japão, enquanto isso, prosseguiam com esforços para conter os danos.

O ministro de Relações Exteriores da Alemanha, Guido Westerwelle, emitiu um alerta de viagens para o nordeste do Japão, onde vivem cerca de 100 alemães. Ele e Merkel concederão nesta tarde uma entrevista coletiva sobre a situação japonesa depois de uma reunião de crise da qual o ministro de Meio Ambiente e o do Interior participaram. As informações são da Dow Jones."

in Estadão(Brasil)


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 22:27)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

"Nível de radioatividade diminui após acidente nuclear, afirma governo japonês
Acidente foi avaliado no nível 4 numa escala que vai até 7

O governo do Japão informou à Agência Internacional de Energia Atômica das Nações Unidas que os níveis de radioatividade após o acidente na central de Fukushima 1 "diminuíram nas últimas horas". De acordo com a AIEA, autoridades japonesas informaram que a explosão ocorreu fora da área de conteção primária da planta.

— A empresa que opera a unidade, Tokyo Eletric Power, confirmou que integridade da área de contenção primária permanece intacta — afirma o comunicado.

O acidente ocorrido neste sábado em Fukushima, no nordeste do Japão, foi avaliado no nível 4 numa escala que vai até 7, segundo a Agência de Segurança Nuclear e Industrial do Japão."


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2011 às 00:25)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Mais más notícias...:
*Operador de central nuclear admite risco de explosão num segundo reator em Fukushima*

http://www.lusa.pt/lusaweb/user/showitem?service=310&listid=NewsList310&listpage=1&docid=12274730


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 01:06)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*



SpiderVV disse:


> Mais más notícias...:
> *Operador de central nuclear admite risco de explosão num segundo reator em Fukushima*
> 
> http://www.lusa.pt/lusaweb/user/showitem?service=310&listid=NewsList310&listpage=1&docid=12274730



As coisas estão más


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Mar 2011 às 16:31)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Especialistas americanos temem um novo Chernobyl no Japão



Utilizar água do mar para esfriar um reator nuclear como estão fazendo os japoneses em sua usina de Fukushima, atingida pelo terremoto de sexta-feira passada, é "ato de desespero" que evoca a catástrofe de Chernobyl, estimaram especialistas americanos em energia atômica.

Vários técnicos, falando à imprensa em audioconferência, preveem, também, que o acidente nuclear possa afetar a reativação deste setor energético em vários países. "A situação tornou-se tão crítica que não tem mais, ao que parece, a capacidade de fazer ingressar água doce para resfriar o reator e estabilizá-lo, e agora, como recurso último e extremo, recorrem à agua do mar", disse Robert Alvarez, especialista em desarmamento nuclear do Instituto de Estudos Políticos de Washington.

O que acontece atualmente na central é uma perda total de alimentação dos sistemas de resfriamento, exterior e interior (asegurada neste caso por geradores a diesel). Esta falha total "é considerada extremamente improvável, mas é um tema de grande preocupação há décadas", explicou Ken Bergeron, físico que trabalha com simulações de acidentes em reatores. "Estamos num terreno desconhecido", precisou.

Os reatores de Fukushima foram paralisados, mas seu centro pode fundir-se se não for resfriado e começaria a fluir para o fundo do cilindro, o recinto de confinamento. "A estrutura de confinamento nesta central é certamente mais sólida que a de Chernobyl, mas muito menos que a de Three Mile Island, e só o futuro dirá" o que pode acontecer, disse Bergeron.

"No momento, estamos diante de situação semelhante à de Chernobyl, onde foi tentado derramar areia e cimento" para cobrir o reator em fusão, explicou Peter Bradford, ex-diretor da Comissão de Vigilância Nuclear americana. "Se isto continuar, se não for controlado, vamos passar para uma fusão parcial do centro (do reator) a uma fusão completa. Será um desastre total", disse por sua vez Joseph Cirincione, chefe da Ploughshares Fund, em entrevista ao canal CNN.

Cirincione reprovou às autoridades japonesas o fato de oferecerem informações parciais e contraditórias sobre a situação na central de Fukushima. A presença de césio na atmosfera depois de a central ter lançado o vapor excedente indica que uma fusão parcial está em curso, segundo o especialista.

Para Bradford, esta situação representa "um grave revés para o pretendido relançamento" do setor nuclear em vários países. "A imagem de uma central nuclear explodindo diante de seus olhos na televisão é um prelúdio", destacou. Mas, para o porta-voz da Associação nuclear mundial, Ian Hore-Lacy, os riscos de fusão ou de explosão do reator "diminuem à medida que o tempo passa e que o combustível nuclear esfria".


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 16:38)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Japão: decretado estado de emergência em segunda central nuclear


As autoridades japonesas decretaram estado de emergência numa segunda central nuclear, a de Onagawa (nordeste) também afectada pelo forte terramoto de sexta-feira, anunciou este domingo a Agência Internacional de Energia Atómica (AIEA).

"As autoridades japonesas informaram à AIEA que o primeiro estado de emergência (o nível mais baixo) na central de Onagawa foi registado pela Tohoku Electric Power Company", explicou a agência da ONU, com sede em Viena.

Os três reactores da central de Onagawa "estão sob controlo", segundo as autoridades japonesas, precisou a AIEA. De acordo com a regulamentação japonesa, "o alerta foi declarado depois dos níveis de radioactividade registrados superarem os níveis autorizados na zona próxima à central", explicou la AIEA.

"As autoridades japonesas tentam determinar qual é a fonte das radiações", acrescentou a agência.

Para além dos problemas nas centrais nucleares, a Agência Meteorológica do Japão advertiu que existe um risco elevado de ocorrer uma réplica de magnitude 7 ou superior até à manhã de quarta-feira.

"Existe 70% de possibilidade disso" nos três próximos dias, de 13 a 16 de Março, declarou o director de previsão sísmica da agência, Takashi Yokota, citado pela imprensa.

Fonte:
@SAPO/AFP


----------



## Agreste (13 Mar 2011 às 16:45)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

A única coisa que parece clara é que o complexo Fukushima I está a morrer. A especulação sugere que o combustível do reactor 3 é diferente dos reactores 1 e 2. 

«Reactor 1 - shut down, under inspection because of Saturday's explosion, sea water and boric acid being pumped in

Reactor 2 - water level "lower than normal", but stable

Reactor 3 - high pressure coolant injection was "interrupted"; but injection of sea water and boric acid were under way.

Instead, what does appear to have happened with the reactors is that portions of the core have been exposed for short periods to the air, as coolant levels fell too low.

If these periods are long enough, some melting will take place.

There is also potential for the cladding around the fuel rods to catch fire - a process that could have led to the hydrogen build-up - although the fires would be extinguished again once enough coolant arrived.

In the meantime, there have been suggestions that an incident at reactor 3 would inherently be more dangerous than at reactors 1 and 2 because it burns "mixed oxide fuel" (MOX) containing plutonium.

Plutonium is produced during nuclear fission, so is present in all reactor cores - the longer the fuel has been there, the more plutonium will be present, up to about 1%.

In some countries, spent fuel rods are re-processed and the plutonium set to one side.

However, Japan - in an attempt to be more frugal with a valuable resource - has a programme that mixes the plutonium coming out of the re-processing facility back into new fuel rods that also contain uranium. This is MOX fuel.

So, reactor 3 fuel rods will contain more plutonium than those in reactor 1.

But this would only become an issue if there were an explosion or a catastrophic meltdown. The radioactive release so far has been of much lighter fission products and of short-lived nuclei generated in cooling water, which are identical no matter which fuel is used.»


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mar 2011 às 09:31)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Complicou-se mais um pouco a situação...







Foto: Reuters




> *Japão: nova explosão na central nuclear de Fukushima*
> 
> O prédio do reactor três da central nuclear de Fukushima explodiu nesta segunda-feira, mas a possibilidade de libertação de substâncias radioactivas é "rara", declarou o porta-voz do governo japonês Yukio Edano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2011 às 14:48)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Uma barra de combustível chegou a estar completamente exposta (sem água para a arrefecer) durante algum tempo.



> *Fukushima No. 2 reactor's fuel rods fully exposed, melting feared*
> Fuel rods at the quake-hit Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant's No. 2 reactor were fully exposed at one point after its cooling functions failed, the plant operator said Monday, indicating the critical situation of the reactor's core beginning to melt due to overheating.
> 
> The rods were exposed as a fire pump to pour seawater into the reactor to cool it down ran out of fuel, Tokyo Electric Power Co. said. The firm had reported the loss of cooling functions as an emergency to the government.
> ...


http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/2011/03/77870.html


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

*re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Quando o maior lobby do nuclear - os franceses da AREVA - coloca o acidente num grau imediatamente anterior ao de Chernobyl - mesmo que isso signifique um grande revés na expansão do negócio - provavelmente estamos apenas à espera da explosão final dos reactores e da subsequente declaração de mais um deserto nuclear...

Eles tem bastante experiência nomeadamente porque enfrentam problemas recorrentes nas centrais francesas durante o verão quando a água dos rios deixa se utilizável nos circuitos de arrefecimento das centrais.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2011 às 23:11)

*Re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Imagem aérea da central nuclear Fukushima I, o fumo é do edifício do reactor (nº3) que explodiu hoje, uma explosão mais intensa que a do outro reactor (nº1) no sábado.











(c) Digitalglobe


----------



## ACalado (14 Mar 2011 às 23:24)

*Re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Nova explosão em reactor  da central nuclear japonesa de Fukushima

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...+da+central+nuclear+japonesa+de+Fukushima.htm


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

Deve ter sido no reactor nº2, na foto aérea que coloquei mais acima é o edifício intacto entre os dois danificados. Era temida esta explosão no nº2, hoje tinham informado que iriam abrir um buraco no topo para libertar hidrogénio, mas pelos vistos não correu bem. Está cada vez mais complicada a situação. 








O NYTimes tem umas animações interactivas que ajudam a perceber a situação:
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...plosion-at-the-japanese-reactor.html?ref=asia


----------



## Teles (15 Mar 2011 às 00:14)

Fourth reactor at damaged Fukushima plant is on fire - AP
Japan's prime minister says radiation has leaked from damaged reactor; asks those within 20km to evacuate - Kyodo
Radiation measured at 400 times annual legal limit near No. 3 Fukushima reactor - Kyodo




> The crisis at the quake-hit Fukushima No. 1 nuclear plant reached a critical phase Tuesday with radiation feared to have leaked after apparent hydrogen blasts at two more reactors, triggering growing fears of widespread contamination.
> 
> Prime Minister Naoto Kan urged people living between 20 and 30 kilometers of the plant to stay indoors, after radiation equivalent to 400 times the level to which people can safely be exposed in one year was detected near the No. 3 reactor in the plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (15 Mar 2011 às 08:24)

Está extremamente grave a situação.

As autoridades já admitem fuga da radiação.

Os ventos sopram precisamente de norte para sul, e agora rodam para dentro do país, o que vai levar a radiação para Tóquio.

Tóquio encontra-se a 200km. Os americanos que tinham helicópteros a voar a 100-150km tiveram que descontaminar os pilotos que apresentavam radiação nas suas roupas e pele. (notícias no Público ou na BBC)

Em Tóquio já está a ser detectada radiação de iodo e césio radioactivo. 
O que vão fazer? Evacuar a cidade? Dar comprimidos de iodo a toda a gente?

Notícias da Rússia indicam que a cidade de Vladivostok já detectou níveis elevados de radioactidade, e está a 600km a noroeste. Entretanto um terceiro reactor explodiu esta manhã. Está muito grave a situação.


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 09:07)

> *Radioactividade libertada para atmosfera após incêndio na central de Fukushima*
> *Exposto a partir 100 millisieverts o corpo humano regista um aumento do número de cancros, de acordo com observações médicas. *
> 
> O incêndio no reactor 4 da central nuclear Fukushima 1, a nordeste de Tóquio, libertou substâncias radioactivas para a atmosfera, anunciou hoje, em Viena, a Agência Internacional de Energia Atómica (AIEA), segundo a AFP.
> ...


http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/home.php?template=SHOWNEWS_V2&id=473337


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Mar 2011 às 10:12)

irpsit disse:


> Está extremamente grave a situação.
> 
> As autoridades já admitem fuga da radiação.
> 
> ...



   Puts agora fiquei com medo, se a estçao de Vkadisvostok ja registrou radiaçao entao aqui em minha cidade o nivel de radiaçao esta alto tambem.

  E no mercado nao se encontra agua, eu tenho uma duvida alguem sabe se e perigoso tomar agua da torneira essas horas ?

  Outra opçao e buscar agua na bica, alguem sabe se a agua da bica pode tar contaminada ?

  Esta a começar a chuver alguem sabe se a chuva contamina a agua do subsolo ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Mar 2011 às 10:23)

cubensis disse:


> Puts agora fiquei com medo, se a estçao de Vkadisvostok ja registrou radiaçao entao aqui em minha cidade o nivel de radiaçao esta alto tambem.
> 
> E no mercado nao se encontra agua, eu tenho uma duvida alguem sabe se e perigoso tomar agua da torneira essas horas ?
> 
> ...




Existem todas essas possibilidades claro,  De onde vem a da bica e tipo de tratamento tem a da torneira...

Claro que entre todas a mais provável para já em estar já com contaminação é a chuva... Mas só medindo valores no local. Estamos no século XXI... E não sei que medidas irá um país como o Japão hoje ou amanha tomar... É um pais com 127 Milhões, Óbvio que não se podem evacuar... E mesmo abastecer com agua vinda de fora... 

Eu não sei se alguma dessas agua já apresenta níveis de radiação, mas a da chuva... 

E depois há a possibilidade da situação ser pior que a anunciada pelo governo Nipónico...


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 10:23)

cubensis disse:


> Puts agora fiquei com medo, se a estçao de Vkadisvostok ja registrou radiaçao entao aqui em minha cidade o nivel de radiaçao esta alto tambem.
> E no mercado nao se encontra agua, eu tenho uma duvida alguem sabe se e perigoso tomar agua da torneira essas horas ?
> Outra opçao e buscar agua na bica, alguem sabe se a agua da bica pode tar contaminada ?
> Esta a começar a chuver alguem sabe se a chuva contamina a agua do subsolo ?




Em Vladivostok tem vindo a aumentar ligeiramente os níveis de radiação mas  não elevados como foi referido. 



> Radiation levels rose slightly in Russia's Far East on Tuesday but stayed within normal levels, officials said, as Japan struggled to cope with the worst nuclear accident since the 1986 Chernobyl disaster.
> 
> Radiation levels in Vladivostok, a city of 600,000 people some 800 km (500 miles) northwest of Japan's Fukushima nuclear plant, were 1 microroentgen per hour higher at 0400 GMT (12 a.m. ET) than six hours previously, the regional emergencies ministry said.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/15/us-japan-quake-russia-idUSTRE72E2B720110315




A chuva não sei, depende dos ventos e de onde tem vindo as nuvens. Tenta arranjar água, e fazer algum stock. Pelo sim pelo não também  deverias comprar pastilhas de iodo na farmácia para teres em stock, não vá isso esgotar-se se as coisas piorarem. O governo está a distribuir mas apenas nas zonas em redor, evacuadas, onde obviamente a situação é mais grave. Nagano ainda fica a 260km WSW da central.


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 10:45)

> *Água e iodo, no caso de contaminação nuclear*
> 
> *(AFP) – Há 1 dia*
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...docId=CNG.eb6b8050ee265efb2ccb2d4184b7c495.f1





> *BBC News - Q&A: Health effects of radiation exposure
> *
> *What are the immediate health effects of exposure to radiation?*
> 
> ...


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mar 2011 às 10:50)

Níveis de radiação disparam após terceira explosão na central de Fukushima 







Os níveis de radioatividade em torno da central nuclear de Fukushima atingiram hoje níveis perigosos para a saúde humana, depois de uma nova explosão que atingiu, desta vez, o reator dois. As autoridades nipónicas dizem que os níveis de radioatividade estão, desde aí, a baixar, mas os especialistas temem que no reator quatro um depósito de combustível usado tenha entrado em ebulição após um incendio que deflagrou esta manhã.

A explosão de hoje foi a terceira em quatro dias na central nuclear de Fukushima, que foi uma das mais afetadas pelo terramoto de sexta-feira.

Ao contrário das explosões que no sábado e segunda-feira tinham atingido os edifícios do reator um e três, este rebentamento poderá ter danificado o contentor do núcleo do reator dois, o que a confirmar-se, significa que o material radioativo poderá verter para o exterior.

Tal como nos outros, o sistema de refrigeração do reator dois também tinha falhado e os técnicos estavam a bombear água do mar e ácido bórico para o interior da câmara, num esforço desesperado para arrefecer as barras de combustível nuclear e tentar impedir que entrem em fusão, como parece estar já a acontecer.

Núcleo ficou a descoberto
A Agencia Nuclear do Japão admitiu hoje que as barras de combustível do reator dois podem ter ficado a descoberto até cerca de metade: 2,7 metros. 

Para piorar a situação, o quarto dos seis reatores da central parece agora estar também com problemas. Depois de um incêndio esta manhã, um depósito de combustível já gasto terá entrado em ebulição, e os níveis de água no interior do reator podem estar em queda, o que anuncia problemas semelhantes aos que já atingiram os reatores um, dois e três. O reator quatro tinha sido fechado para manutenção, mas as barras de combustível nuclear ainda se encontram no interior.

A Tokyo Electric Power Company, proprietária da central, retirou do local todo o seu pessoal não-essencial à exceção de 50 trabalhadores que vão continuar a injetar a injetar água nas tubagens.


Níveis de radioatividade perigosos
As autoridades japonesas avisaram hoje a Agencia Internacional de Energia Atómica que a radioatividade estava a ser libertada “diretamente para a atmosfera” em torno da central.

Segundo estas informações, os níveis de radioatividade na central de Fukushima Daichi 1, podem ter chegado a atingir os 400 milisievert por hora. 

Um nível 160 vezes mais elevado do aquele a que uma pessoa pode, com segurança, estar exposto ao longo de um ano, através de fontes naturais como as rochas ou o sol. É sabido que uma exposição a 100 milisievert por ano pode provocar o cancro. 

Horas depois as autoridades vieram informar que os níveis de radiação junto ao portão da central, a 200 quilómetros de Tóquio, estavam a diminuir. O chefe do gabinete do primeiro-ministro, Yukio Edano, disse que os níveis registados quando eram 6H30 da manhã em Portugal Continental, eram de 596,4 microsieverts por hora. Bastante menos do que os 11,930 microsieverts que tinham sido medidos mais de seis horas antes. 


Primeiro-ministro alerta as populações 
Num anúncio ao país pela televisão, o primeiro-ministro Naoto Kan avisou a população de que “há ainda um risco muito elevado de ser libertada mais radiação”. 

O chefe do Governo japonês disse ainda que todos os que vivem no interior da zona de exclusão de 20 quilómetros em redor da central devem deixar as suas casas e advertiu os que vivem a distâncias entre 20 a 30 quilómetros de que também estão em risco e devem permanecer no interior das habitações. 

A estes, o Governo aconselha a que isolem o melhor possível as casas, mantendo as janelas fechadas e desligando o ar condicionado.

O Japão também anunciou uma zona de exclusão aérea de 30 quilómetros em central dos reatores.


Tóquio com radioatividade superior à normal
Em Tóquio registam-se níveis de radioatividade superiores ao normal, mas os responsáveis dizem que não constituem risco para a saúde.

A Agencia Internacional de Energia Atómica diz que à resposta do Governo japonês à crise tem sido a correta, com a distribuição de comprimidos de iodo às populações das zonas em risco, mas diz ter tudo a postos para prestar assistência, se tal se revelar necessário.

Os especialistas dizem que os materiais radioativos expulsos para atmosfera podem contaminar a água e os alimentos e que as crianças e os bebés ainda por nascer são os que mais risco têm de contraírem cancro. O risco de cancro aumenta quanto maior for a radiação a que a pessoa é exposta.


Operações de resgate prosseguem
À parte da catástrofe nuclear continuam as operações de socorro e rescaldo do terramoto e do tsunami de há cinco dias. 

O número oficial de vítimas continua a ser de 2400, mas muitas estimativas apontam para mais de dez mil mortos. 

Há milhares de pessoas que ainda estão desaparecidas, incluindo centenas de turistas e muitas vilas e as equipas de socorro ainda não chegaram a muitas vilas e aldeias mais remotas. 

Mais de 500.000 pessoas ficaram sem casa. O governo nipónico pôs no terreno mais de 100.000 soldados para ajudar nas operações de socorro.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2011 às 11:17)

Sempre tive esperança que os Japoneses conseguissem controlar a situação, mas parece que o pior já está a acontecer


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2011 às 14:31)

Low level radiation detected at Yokosuka and Atsugi bases in Kanagawa Japan; US military recommends personnel and families take precautions (BBC)

Tokyo city government: Radiation levels in Tokyo tick up, but no threat to health (Reuters)


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

Nível 6 de gravidade, numa escala de 7 de Radioactividade 

A fuga de substâncias de radioactivas na central nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi foi confirmada hoje pela Agência Atómica Internacional. O acidente é de nível 6 de gravidade, numa escala de 7. A agência mantém no entanto a posição de que é "muito improvável" que se atinja o grau de gravidade de Chernobyl. O governo japonês pede à população que abandone o local

Mais perigoso do que o acidente de Three Miles Island, sem chegar ao nível de Chernobyl" foi a expressão usada por Lacoste para classificar o incidente de Fukushima. O acidente de Three Miles Island remonta a 1979, quando o reactor número dois dessa central nuclear na Pensilvânia derreteu e provocou o pior acidente do género na história dos EUA. Os níveis de radioactividade subiram oito vezes acima do nível mínimo letal. Nos dois anos seguintes foi registado um nível elevado de mortalidade infantil nas comunidades próximas da central. O incidente é tido como o principal responsável pela redução do número de centrais nucleares construídas nas décadas seguintes em todo o mundo.

Parece certo que a crise nuclear japonesa não se revestirá das proporções do desastre de Chernobyl - o desastre na central nuclear ucraniana (então na URSS) em 1986 provocou a libertação de material radioactivo 400 vezes superior ao que foi libertado pela bomba atómica que atingiu Hiroshima na II Guerra Mundial.

Para além da ANS francesa, a Agência Internacional de Energia Atómica (AIEA) veio ontem referir que o acidente no complexo nuclear japonês dificilmente atingirá essas proporções, sublinhando que há diferenças fulcrais entre a estrutura e o desenho dos reactores da central da antiga União Soviética e os do complexo japonês

Desde sexta-feira, as comparações deste incidente com Chernobyl têm-se multiplicado, sobretudo devido aos níveis anormais de radiação que poderão ser libertados para a atmosfera. Depois da explosão do primeiro reactor nuclear de Fukushima, as autoridades começaram a evacuar os cerca de 185 mil habitantes próximos da central, dando início à distribuição de 230 mil unidades de iodo estável nos abrigos improvisados, que ajudam a proteger contra o cancro na tiróide provocado pela exposição à radiação. Contudo, a AIEA informava ontem que "o iodo ainda não foi administrado às pessoas" e que "a distribuição é uma medida de precaução".

O nível de radiação em torno da central é, neste momento, oito vezes superior ao normal. Ainda assim, a agência e o comité científico da ONU dizem que, "de momento, do ponto de vista de saúde pública, em nenhum caso representa ameaça à vida". A explicação foi dada ontem por Malcolm Crick, da secretaria do comité, à agência EFE. "Não prevemos qualquer impacto na saúde humana para já", mas "a situação ainda é muito grave", adiantou.





Europa em prevenção

O provérbio português ''gato escaldado de água fria tem medo'' é mais do que adequado em incidentes nucleares. Se Chernobyl e Three Miles Island potenciaram a diminuição do recurso à energia atómica na URSS e nos EUA, o mesmo parece estar a acontecer no Japão - e também na Europa. Ontem, Alemanha e Suíça foram os primeiros países do continente a repensar a sua estratégia nuclear como medida preventiva. A chanceler alemã, Angela Merkel, veio anunciar uma moratória de três meses na decisão já adoptada pelo governo de prolongar a vida das centrais nucleares do país. "Não há tabu algum no que toca à análise das condições de segurança", sublinhou Merkel. A Suíça também suspendeu os seus projectos nucleares por tempo indefinido


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Mar 2011 às 21:47)

Isso nao e nada bom tem uma area de baixa pressao quase que encima da costa do pacifico jogando ar vindo da area de tohoku (nordeste ) pra cima da regiao central da ilha


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2011 às 23:21)

Parece que um segundo incêndio deflagrou no reactor n.º 4:


> *Fire Breaks Out At Japanese Nuclear Plant*
> 
> A second fire has broken out at the number four reactor of Japan's Fukushima 1 nuclear power plant because the initial fire was not extinguished.
> 
> ...



Fonte: SkyNews


----------



## irpsit (16 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Vamos seguir a situação.
Em príncipio confio no que as autoridades japonesas tem estado a noticiar.

Se os níveis de radioactividade fossem ou forem muito mais elevados em Tóquio, não os estou a ver evacuarem a cidade, nem sei se iriam anunciar esses níveis de radioactividade. O caos em Tóquio seria catastrófico, a evacuação só por si parece impossível e imprática, as consequências tremendas para a economia.

Os níveis que as autoridades reportam são pequenos ainda, podem aumentar o risco de cancro a longo-prazo (incluindo em Tóquio) mas nada mais do que isso. Na central foram temporiamente elevados o suficiente para causar danos graves à saúde (radiation sickness, danos nos orgãos). 

Tenta ver pessoal que tenha contadores geiser, para medir a radioactividade.
Laboratórios científicos costumam tê-los (em universidades, assim como provavelmente nos hospitais)
Pede a alguém. E compra comprimidos de iodo.

A situação não parece muito clara. Eu, se estivesse no Japão, saía do país ou pelo menos movia-me mais para longe, como estão a fazer reporteres, embaixadas, militares, empresas. Provavelmente não hesitava sair do país. Vamos ver o que acontece. Os meus votos de força para ti.


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Há variadas pessoas que tem feito o broadcast dos geigers pessoais na Net, e aparentemente não tem aparecido  nada de preocupante que ponha em causa o que as autoridades tem dito, apenas um aumento mínimo sem preocupações, para já.

Alguns:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/geiger-counter-tokyo
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ガイガーカウンタ


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Mar 2011 às 00:32)

Vince disse:


> Há variadas pessoas que tem feito o broadcast dos geigers pessoais na Net, e aparentemente não tem aparecido  nada de preocupante que ponha em causa o que as autoridades tem dito, apenas um aumento mínimo sem preocupações, para já.
> 
> Alguns:
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/geiger-counter-tokyo
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ガイガーカウンタ



Resta é saber a que distancia e o local onde estão a ser medidos...


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2011 às 01:02)

Supostamente são ambos em Tóquio. De qualquer forma, em relação ao que disse, Japão não é a União Soviética de 1986, é uma sociedade cientificamente muito evoluída, coberta de tecnologia, aberta, não dá para encobrir algo que se passasse em larga escala a nível de radiação. Devem existir milhares de cientistas, instituições, estudantes, curiosos, etc, que estarão a fazer as suas medições por todo o país. Na central e imediações até pode estar a haver algum _cover-up_, mas fora dessa região se algo de anormal a ocorrer saberemos rapidamente


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Mar 2011 às 10:07)

Nossa ja fico mais despreocupado, que a radiaçao ainda nao e tao alta mesmo , como informou o governo.

  Agorra so resta comprar os comprimidos de iodo e aguardar.

 Valeu pela força galera!


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2011 às 11:08)

cubensis, não é de despreocupar, eu estaria preocupado. Não há é informações de radiação preocupante fora da zona evacuada, para já, não quer dizer que isso não possa mudar.


----------



## Pixie (16 Mar 2011 às 12:17)

Cubensis, tudo de bom, e tem cuidado contigo!


----------



## ct5iul (16 Mar 2011 às 14:33)

Radioatividade impede helicópteros de lançar água nos reatores 

Os helicópteros do exército japonês tentam assegurar agora as operações de refrigeração dos reatores da central de Fukushima, mas o nível de radioatividade acima do reator número três não permite prosseguir a tarefa. 

A Tokyo Electric Power confirma que é o reator número 3 que concentra a maior preocupação. Um fumo branco continua a sair da estrutura. A fuga radioativa é mensurável num raio de 20 quilómetros em torno da central, mas o governo afirma que não é ainda de risco para a saúde pública. 
Durante a noite, voltou a reacender-se o incêndio do reator quatro, que viria a ser extinto.

O Japão começa a ser acusado pelos especialistas internacionais de ter minimizado a gravidade da situação. 

Tóquio mantém o risco nuclear no nível quatro numa escala de sete; em França, a autoridade de segurança nuclear garante que o incidente já está ao nível seis.

 Para a Cruz Vermelha, Tóquio é segura e não há risco nuclear global


 Federação Internacional das Sociedades da Cruz Vermelha e do Crescente Vermelho (FICV) afirmou nesta quarta-feira (16) que Tóquio é um lugar seguro, diante dos temores de um eventual aumento dos níveis de radioatividade na capital japonesa após as explosões registradas na usina nuclear de Fukushima.

"A conclusão é que Tóquio é seguro", disse em entrevista coletiva o secretário-geral adjunto da organização humanitária, Matthias Schmale, perguntado sobre os riscos de contaminação para a população por causa do desastre em Fukushima, decorrente do terremoto seguido de tsunami que atingiu o Japão na última sexta-feira.

"Sabemos que fora da zona de exclusão (30 quilômetros ao redor da usina nuclear de Fukushima) os níveis de radioatividade são manejáveis e não há um risco global", destacou o responsável da FICV.

No entanto, ele ressaltou que a situação no Japão muda constantemente e essa avaliação pode eventualmente ser alterada.

Schmale esclareceu também que não há equipes da Cruz Vermelha nacional dentro do perímetro mencionado, e por isso "não há informações de primeira mão sobre o que acontece ali".

O responsável de Comunicação Pública da FICV, Paul Conneally, destacou que, durante "as próximas três semanas", persistirão as dificuldades na resposta de emergência à devastação deixada pelo terremoto e posterior tsunami de sexta-feira passada.

Isso por causa de múltiplos fatores, como o cansaço que as equipes de resgate vão acumulando, as incertezas sobre as consequências dos acidentes em usinas nucleares e os problemas para se ter acesso a certas áreas atingidas pela catástrofe.

Conneally sustentou que um fator adicional que complica a situação é a idade avançada de grande parte da população - 30% dos japoneses são maiores de 60 anos.

Schmale explicou que a Cruz Vermelha japonesa conta com 2 milhões de pessoas treinadas, que já estão colaborando em trabalhos diversos, como preparação de alimentos, distribuição de ajuda de emergência e limpeza de escombros.

 Japão utilizará jatos de água para esfriar reator em Fukushima


TÓQUIO — As autoridades japonesas vão recorrer a caminhões-cisterna equipados com jatos de água para tentar resfriar o reator número 4 da usina nuclear de Fukushima, indicou nesta quarta-feira o canal pública de televisão NHK.

Este novo recurso será colocado em prática depois do fracasso da tentativa de jogar água no reator através de um helicóptero militar, opção descartada devido ao alto nível de radioatividade.

Um artefato especial da polícia municipal de Tóquio será enviado nesta quarta-feira ao local para organizar a ação inédita.

O reator número 4 da central nuclear Fukushima, que o operador da central tenta esfriar desesperadamente, sofreu um incêndio na terça-feira.

A forte radioatividade na central nuclear japonesa de Fukushima impediu nesta quarta-feira a aproximação do helicóptero que tinha a missão de jogar água sobre o reator 4, para resfriar o combustível que ameaça entrar em fusão, informou o canal de televisão NHK.

A companhia Tokyo Electric Power, que opera esta usina nuclear danificada pelo terremoto seguido de tsunami da última sexta-feira, tentou usar um helicóptero para evitar que o combustível do reator 4 entre em fusão, provocando um acidente nuclear potencialmente catastrófico.

Entretanto, segundo informações do NHK, o nível elevado de radioatividade não permitiu que o helicóptero se aproximasse o suficiente para despejar água sobre o reator


 Cresce receio de agravamento de crise nuclear no Japão

Há muito pouca gente nas ruas de Tóquio esta terça-feira, porque cresce o receio em relação ao agravamento da crise nuclear depois do vento ter começado a transportar para a capital japonesa partículas radioativas libertadas durante uma nova explosão na central nuclear de Fukushima. As autoridades admitem que os níveis de radioatividade detetados na capital japonesa são muito superiores ao normal, o que significa perigo para a saúde pública. Porém, os cortes de energia são outro fator que leva as pessoas a ficarem em casa, como explica o enviado especial da Rádio e Televisão de Portugal ao Japão, jornalista Carlos Daniel.


----------



## PDias (16 Mar 2011 às 16:11)

Boa tarde,

Mapa da radiação:
http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=4870


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2011 às 16:45)

Mais uma entrevista no Sapo, onde foram abordadas algumas questões interessantes. O entrevistado foi o Prof. João Seixas, especialista em Física de Particulas Elementares e professor no Departamento de Física do IST:



> *Até onde pode chegar o perigo de Fukushima?*
> 16 de Março de 2011, 14:38
> 
> O risco de um colapso nuclear, provocado pelo terramoto seguido de tsunami que atingiu o Japão na última sexta-feira, trouxe à tona o pesadelo de Tchernobyl, cujos efeitos persistem até os dias de hoje.
> ...


http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1137443.html


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2011 às 16:56)

cubensis disse:


> Valeu pela força galera!



Análises de hora a hora, e média, mínimo e máximo dos últimos dias aí em Nagano:
http://www.pref.nagano.jp/kankyo/kansei/houshanou/houshanou.htm

Os dados estão em microsievert: μSv/hora
Alguma dúvida de como interpretar os valores diz (vê o esquema em baixo) por exemplo os valores de hoje para aí foram em média de 0.093μSv/hora, se estiveres um mês inteiro com esses valores, são 0.093 μSv x24 horas x30 dias = 67μSv/mês, pouco mais do que apanhas numa única radiografia ao toráx numa ida ao médico (50μSv). Ou seja, apesar dos valores estarem acima do normal antes do acidente, *para já* nada de preocupante  em termos de saúde nessa zona. Vi que esteve aí a nevar , evitar apanhar chuva ou neve, as coisas podem estar mais concentradas. 

Análises também no site do Ministério da Educação:
http://www.mext.go.jp/a_menu/saigaijohou/index.htm
Mirror no Yahoo: http://eq.yahoo.co.jp/

Notícia de uma conferência de imprensa hoje de manhã das autoridades de Nagano
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20110316/KT110316FSI090011000022.htm

Mais notícias de Nagano:
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news_list.htm

Orientações da agência de segurança nuclear
http://www.nisa.meti.go.jp/genshiryoku/bousai/taio.html

Orientações do Instituto de ciências radiológicas
http://www.nirs.go.jp/


Alguns conteúdos tem vindo a ser traduzidos por estudantes voluntários para os estrangeiros a residir no Japão 

http://eq.wide.ad.jp/index_en.html







http://eq.wide.ad.jp/files_pt/110315houshasen_pt.pdf




Sobre o Iodeto de potássio, parece que andam no Japão emails (chain-letters) a recomendar ou vender produtos suspeitos, está atento, só deve ser tomado o indicado e apenas em caso de necessidade, adquirir nas instituições de saúde, nos links em cima há muitos telefones de contacto para esclarecimentos. Normalmente será distribuído à população caso seja necessário, mas se fosse comigo gostaria de ter em stock ... 





http://www.nirs.go.jp/data/pdf/english.pdf










http://www.nirs.go.jp/data/pdf/jyosen_e_2.pdf


----------



## irpsit (16 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Tem havido um bocado de histeria colectiva, há razões para preocupação e riscos de uma catastrofe, mas de momento, os níveis de radiação estão seguros.

Há muita gente a ler contadores Geiger no Japão.

*Os níveis normais, dependendo da radioactividade natural de um local, são entre 5 e 60 cpm (o normal é geralmente à volta dos 10-20 cpm, mas há locais com mais radioactividade) Níveis acima dos 120 cpm são motivo de alerta, mas ainda assim sem perigo, sem consequências para a saúde.*

Em Tóquio a maioria dos contadores mede hoje entre *20 e 30 cpm* (níveis seguros), anteontem estava nos 10 a 20 cpm, e ontem registou um pico nos 40 cpm. 

http://park18.wakwak.com/~weather/geiger_index.html

Para já, não é razão para alarme (embora obviamente a situação seja preocupante, pois os valores podem mudar se muita radiação escapar subitamente)

Isto corresponde a cerca de *0.2 uSv/h (20 cpm)*. É uma dose 100 vezes do que a dose mínima necessária para causar riscos de cancro (100 mSv/ano, ou 11 uSv/h, ou 1100 cpm). 

E só a 250 uSv/h é que a radiação causa sintomas imediatos.

*Junto à central, as medições tem sido muito mais elevadas. Os reactores tem registado valores entre os 8 e 10 mSv/hora (o equivalente a levar um CT scan durante uma hora, suficiente para causar riscos de cancro, mas sem causar sintomas), embora esta manhã o reactor 3 tenha apresentando uma leitura de 1000 mSv/hora. Ou seja, perante este pico, uma exposição de uma hora causava já vários danos nos orgãos (recuperáveis). Chernobyl tinha tido entre 10.000 e 300.000 mSv/hora.*

Sigam http://elmainjapan.blogspot.com/2011/03/geiger-counters.html

Vários locais do Japão registam valores à volta dos 20 cpm, absolutamente seguros. Nova Yorque até tem mais radiação (40 cpm)! (também absolutamente normal)

E desta é que fiquei a saber que receber a quantidade de radiação de 10 vezes superior a um CT durante uma hora, é suficiente para causar efeitos físicos, e danos no corpo e no sangue.

- É perigoso estar agora em Tóquio? Não, de maneira nenhuma. É ainda mais saudável do que estar em NYC.
- É perigoso receber um CT durante uma hora? Possivelmente, é comparável à radiação média nos reactores de Fukushima, cerca de 5000 vezes mais radiação que em Tóquio. Isto causa um risco mínimo de cancro, sem sintomas físicos.
- Os reactores registaram porém um pico de 100 vezes mais radiação esta manhã (cerca de 500 000 vezes mais radiação que em Tóquio), o suficiente para causar danos físicos imediatos (recuperáveis).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2011 às 22:55)

> *Director da AIEA vai deslocar-se ao Japão e diz que a situação é “muito grave”
> Radiação “muito elevada” em Fukushima 1*
> 
> O director da Agência Internacional de Energia Atómica (AIEA) vai ao Japão nesta quinta-feira e diz que a situação é “muito grave”. A Autoridade de Regulação Nuclear norte-americana detectou níveis de radiação “muito elevados”, o reactor 4 da central ficou sem água e os 2 e 3 ficaram muito danificados.
> ...



A situação é muito preocupante no Japão.


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

O chefe da comissão de regulação nuclear (NRC) dos Estados Unidos afirmou esta quarta-feira que se tinha evaporado toda a água que estava no tanque do combustível do reactor 4 da central nuclear japonesa com mais problemas, noticia a AP.

Os reactores 3 e 4 da central nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi são os que mais causam preocupação. No reactor 4, a temperatura crescente do combustível nuclear fez evaporar a água da piscina de arrefecimento, que impede as barras de combustível de sobreaquecerem. Isto significa que não haverá nada que impeça as cargas de combustível de, por fim, entrarem em fusão.

O invólucro externo das cargas também se pode inflamar e ganhar força suficiente para lançar o combustível radioactivo dentro de uma área extensa.

Gregory Jaczko não adiantou como é que obteve a informação, mas tanto a NRC como o Ministério norte-americano da Energia têm técnicos no complexo nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi, que conta com seis reactores.

Adiantou ainda que os peritos acreditam que os níveis de radiação poderão ser muito elevados", a um nível "potencialmente letal", facto que dificulta ainda mais a permanência dos trabalhadores de emergência que estão no local.

O reactor 3, por funcionar com plutónio, é a outra prioridade na direcção de esforços para controlar os efeitos dos danos provocados na sequência do sismo que abalou o Japão na sexta-feira.

http://www.jn.pt/Dossies/dossie.asp...sier=Terramoto%20no%20Jap%E3o#AreaComentarios


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

Como funciona uma centrar nuclear e seus reactores:


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Mar 2011 às 09:30)

Muitissimo obrigado vince irpist, agora ja estou a entender melhor a situaçao, de como entender as escalas e o que realmente e perigoso enfim muito obrigado.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2011 às 11:48)

Os valores aí em Nagano baixaram desde ontem, resta saber se apenas pela direcção do vento ou se até é um mau sinal, de que deixaram de conseguir pôr agua nos reactores e não tem havido emissão de vapor radioactivo. Mas estes sem água podem fundir, se é que já não fundiram parcialmente. 

Atirar água de helicóptero parece já uma atitude desesperada, está bom de se ver que isso pouco adianta. 



As esperanças parecem depositadas numa linha eléctrica que estão a reconstruir, para depois alimentarem bombas de água potentes ou mesmo tentarem restabelecer o circuito de refrigeração nos menos afectados pelas explosões. Mas em que condições de radiação tudo isso vai ser feito ? Provavelmente com bastante risco para a saúde e vida dos envolvidos.


----------



## duero (17 Mar 2011 às 13:40)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais uma entrevista no Sapo, onde foram abordadas algumas questões interessantes. O entrevistado foi o Prof. João Seixas, especialista em Física de Particulas Elementares e professor no Departamento de Física do IST:
> 
> 
> http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1137443.html



*Julgo que o principal motivo é psicológico. Acontece em todos os países que não têm nuclear, até este momento. No entanto temos de ser objectivos e observar tudo isto com algum distanciamento. Tenho de fazer uma primeira observação, que eu próprio não sou um defensor incondicional do nuclear. No entanto, é impossível manter as necessidades actuais da nossa sociedade, em termos energéticos (até por uma questão de sustentabilidade), baseados no petróleo. Os últimos meses mostram que não é só o problema do petróleo ir acabar mais tarde ou mais cedo, vai acontecer também que ele se vai tornar, pelo preço, economicamente inviável para uso generalizado. Não temos, a menos que mudemos radicalmente os nossos hábitos de vida, escapatória ao nuclear. 

As energias alternativas não são, infelizmente neste momento, ainda uma alternativa viável ao nosso estilo de vida que consome muito mais energia do que essas energias podem fornecer. Nesse sentido, a opção ao petróleo não são, ainda, as energias alternativas, como já disse antes. Mas, como já referi, a energia nuclear está no nosso horizonte se mantivermos o estado que temos agora. A única maneira de escapar é pensar sériamente na estrutura energética da nossa sociedade.

 Em primeiro lugar, acidente como o de Fukushima devem servir para pensarmos todos se o nosso estilo de vida é sustentável. A discussão do nuclear tem de passar por aí e as nossas decisões têm de resultar dessa discussão.*




NO QUEREMOS NUCLEARES, SON PELIGROSAS.

NO QUEREMOS MOLINOS DE VIENTO, DESTROZAN LAS MONTAÑAS.

NO QUEREMOS TÉRMICAS DE CARBÓN, CONTAMINAN EL AIRE.

NO QUEREMOS EMBALSES (BARRAGENS), INUNDAN LOS VALLES.

NO QUEREMOS BARCOS DE PETROLEO, PRODUCEN ACCIDENTES (PRESTIGE).



Mas todos queremos llegar a casa, encender la luz, la televisión, la radio, el pc, la lavadora, tener automovil, viajar en avión, etc.....


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2011 às 14:27)

Ponto de situação:



> *Q+A: Risks at each reactor of Japan's stricken plant explained*
> The following summarizes what is happening at each unit, and the major risks:
> 
> *
> ...





*Imagens de ontem:
*











(c) Digitalglobe



*Um vídeo*


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

“A United Nations forecast of the possible movement of the radioactive plume coming from crippled Japanese reactors shows it churning across the Pacific, and touching the Aleutian Islands on Thursday before hitting Southern California late Friday,” reports the New York Times.

“Health and nuclear experts emphasize that radiation in the plume will be diluted as it travels and, at worst, would have extremely minor health consequences in the United States, even if hints of it are ultimately detectable. In a similar way, radiation from the Chernobyl disaster in 1986 spread around the globe and reached the West Coast of the United States in 10 days, its levels measurable but minuscule.”

The same people telling us that the levels are miniscule and the radiation “harmless,” are from the same organizations who assured us that the Chernobyl disaster only killed 9,000 people, when in reality it exposed 550 million Europeans, and 150 to 230 million others in the Northern Hemisphere to notable contamination and led to nearly a million deaths.

http://stevenjohnhibbs.wordpress.com/

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/17/science/17plume.html?_r=1


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2011 às 21:06)

Imagens de hoje:

catattac2008


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

*Re: Sismo 9.0 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011*

Então mas afinal quando é que os reactores arrefecem em definitivo, se a central está desligada, os reactores continuam quentes ?  Dá ideia que parece um vulcão, nunca mais arrefece, tem uma fonte de calor constante.


----------



## irpsit (20 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Os materiais radioactivos como o Urânio decaem noutros elementos emitindo radioactividade e calor.

Nas centrais nucleares, o Urânio gasto, continua a decair emitindo radioactividade durante milhares de anos, e continua a emitir calor durante muitos anos.

O Urânio gasto ainda está muito quente durante alguns anos, e permanece assim numa piscina de arrefecimento durante cerca de 1 ano, e depois é tratado noutras centrais de processamento de lixo nuclear, para arrefecer o combustível.

É por causa destes perigos do calor e da radioactividade que eu (e muita gente) se opõe à energia nuclear, apesar do seu grande potencial energético. Não é uma tecnologia limpa, pois contamina por exemplo, a água que é usada para o seu arrefecimento.

É por causa deste facto, que apesar de a central no Japão vir a ser fechada, eles ainda querem reactivar a electricidade para continuar a arrefecer o Urânio, nos próximos anos.

Por curiosidade: é o decaímento radioactivo no interior da Terra que faz com que a temperatura no interior do planeta seja tão quente. Como dizes, é uma fonte de (quase) constante calor. Este calor no caso da Terra irá continuar durante biliões de anos.



Mário Barros disse:


> Então mas afinal quando é que os reactores arrefecem em definitivo, se a central está desligada, os reactores continuam quentes ?  Dá ideia que parece um vulcão, nunca mais arrefece, tem uma fonte de calor constante.


----------



## PDias (22 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

há bocado li esta noticia, será que é credível e se existem dados credíveis que confirmem isto. 

http://www.europapress.es/internaci...ctivas-fukushima-islandia-20110322124602.html


----------



## irpsit (23 Mar 2011 às 01:19)

Sim, é credível.

A radiação já foi detectada cá na Islândia e nos Estados Unidos.

Dados do Instituto de segurança nuclear francês:

Presentemente os media afirmam não haver perigo para a saúde (e provavelmente é verdade, os nídeis são residuais), mas o que é certo é que as partículas de iodo e césio radioactivo já estão cá no ar que respiro.

http://www.irsn.fr/FR/Actualites_presse/Actualites/Pages/201103_situation_en_france.aspx#2

Ver


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Mar 2011 às 09:03)

Incrivel este video


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2011 às 11:51)

> *Fuga de elevados níveis de radiação sugere destruição no reactor mais perigoso de Fukushima*
> A fuga de elevados níveis de radiação detectada ontem na central nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi sugere a destruição no reactor 3, o mais perigoso por conter plutónio. Dois funcionários foram expostos a níveis de radiação 10.000 vezes superiores ao normal.
> 
> Cerca de 300 engenheiros trabalham contra-relógio, em turnos, para estabilizar os seis reactores da central de Fukushima, danificados pelo sismo de magnitude 9,0 e tsunami de 11 de Março.
> ...


http://publico.pt/Mundo/fuga-de-ele...eactor-mais-perigoso-de-fukushima_1486727?p=1


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

Não diziam alguns que a energia nuclear era super segura?
Pois então, nem foi preciso nada de outro mundo para mostrar que isto não é verdade.
A natureza continua a mostar quem manda.


----------



## Knyght (25 Mar 2011 às 18:03)

belem disse:


> Não diziam alguns que a energia nuclear era super segura?
> Pois então, nem foi preciso nada de outro mundo para mostrar que isto não é verdade.
> A natureza continua a mostar quem manda.



WTF Sismo de 9 não é nada do outro mundo, isso não é até porque não acredito em Aliens!!!


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2011 às 19:35)

Knyght disse:


> WTF Sismo de 9 não é nada do outro mundo, isso não é até porque não acredito em Aliens!!!



O Japão é uma zona bastante sísmica, era uma questão de tempo até isto acontecer. Para quem conhece bem o Japão sabe bem da intensidade e da frequência com que ocorrem lá sismos... Vir um mais forte, não deveria ser assim tão descabido.


----------



## Knyght (25 Mar 2011 às 19:51)

Há teses neste fórum que a região de Lisboa é altamente suscetível a sismos, ou as legendas e escalas não são comparáveis por alguma razão ao Japão, ou se houver realmente um sismo de 9 próximo a Lisboa não fica pedra sobre pedra 

O Japão é caracterizada por uma elevada frequência de sismos, mas 9 nunca deixara de ser 9 na escala de Richer


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2011 às 19:54)

Knyght disse:


> Há teses neste fórum que a região de Lisboa é altamente suscetível a sismos, ou as legendas e escalas não são comparáveis por alguma razão ao Japão, ou se houver realmente um sismo de 9 próximo a Lisboa não fica pedra sobre pedra
> 
> O Japão é caracterizada por uma elevada frequência de sismos, mas 9 nunca deixara de ser 9 na escala de Richer




Caro Knyght, se passar lá umas boas temporadas, nem vai acreditar, garanto-lhe...
Não só a frequência mas como também a intensidade, os sismos lá  são mesmo de «outro mundo».
Vir um destes, era perfeitamente aceitável segundo as probabilidades...


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Mar 2011 às 06:06)

Esses reatores tem mais de 40 anos ja nao era pra tar desativado ?


----------



## fablept (28 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

> Açores atingido por radiotividade das emissões de Fukushima, sem risco para a saúde
> 28 de Março de 2011, 16:14
> 
> Partículas de gás 'Xenon 133', resultantes da central nuclear de Fukushima, no Japão, foram detetadas nos Açores, afirmou hoje o investigador universitário Félix Rodrigues, adiantando que os “vestígios mínimos” encontrados não causam perigo para a saúde.
> ...



http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1140538.html


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2011 às 00:50)

belem disse:


> Não só a frequência mas como também a intensidade, os sismos lá  são mesmo de «outro mundo».
> Vir um destes, era perfeitamente aceitável segundo as probabilidades...



A central (e o país em geral) aguentou muito bem o sismo, o que deu cabo de tudo foi a dimensão do tsunami que afectaram os geradores de emergência. E aí é que acho que há que tirar ilações, pois se há país que sabia que um tsunami destes poderia acontecer é o Japão, ou não fossem eles os inventores do termo, historicamente eles já tiveram uns quantos devastadores como o de 1896 ou o de 869. 
Mas isto foi um evento excepcional, não propriamente banal. Se a central se tivesse aguentado a tudo, provavelmente iríamos a partir de hoje assistir a uma grande expansão do nuclear pois teria sido o teste supremo da segurança das centrais, pior teste que este é difícil imaginar, mas infelizmente a central não resistiu.




Knyght disse:


> Há teses neste fórum que a região de Lisboa é altamente suscetível a sismos, ou as legendas e escalas não são comparáveis por alguma razão ao Japão, ou se houver realmente um sismo de 9 próximo a Lisboa não fica pedra sobre pedra



Knyght, ainda não entendi quais são as tuas dúvidas sobre este assunto. Num outro tópico falou-se de risco sísmico de Portugal. Em sismologia/riscos naturais, não sendo um grande entendido do assunto, corrijam-me se estiver errado,  existem dois conceitos distintos, perigosidade sísmica e risco sísmico. 

A perigosidade sísmica tem a ver com probabilidades, ou seja, estatística histórica de ocorrências, e desse ponto de vista, falando de Portugal continental, penso que temos uma perigosidade de baixa a média, sendo média nos locais que todos sabem Açores, Vale do Tejo, Algarve, etc. Países como Japão próximos do anel do fogo são muito mais sísmicos, ou mesmo aqui mais próximo, países como Itália, Grécia ou Turquia tem sismicidade mais activa que nós.

Contudo existe outro conceito, de risco sísmico, que não só trabalha com estatísticas mas também com vulnerabilidades e impacto humano. E em termos de risco sísmico, sim, em Portugal há zonas de risco considerado elevado como são por exemplo o Algarve, litoral sul ocidental e o Vale do Tejo, Lisboa incluída. E claro, os Açores.

Sobre essas grandezas de risco há que ter no entanto algum cuidado, Portugal não é o Japão, que estuda afincadamente esta área da ciência há imenso tempo, em Portugal não sabemos assim tanto sobre as estruturas geológicas que nos afectam, o investimento em estudos tem sido modesto, pelo que há que ter cautelas quando falamos destas coisas.


Como referi no outro tópico, Portugal não tem uma sismicidade tão activa comparativamente a países como o Japão, mas temos na nossa história alguns eventos devastadores. Se gerares um mapa de sismos históricos com magnitude em torno dos 8 e acima vais ver que ocorreram poucos na Europa e desses quase metade aparecem nas nossas águas. E isso é algo que não se pode nunca ignorar.

Fala-se muito de 1755 (tens aqui um tópico no fórum com muita informação )
 O grande Sismo e Tsunami de 1755 em Portugal (M 8.7/9.0)

... mas além de 1755 houve vários outros sismos devastadores, aliás, poucos anos depois desse, a Março de 1761 houve outro grande sismo estimado em 8.5, que provocou também um tsunami no Atlântico e muitos estragos em Portugal, mas desse sismo não há muitos registos, supõe-se que devido a alguma censura da época para não lançar mais pânico num país ainda a viver a ressaca da tragédia de 1755. Há por exemplo registos de mais de uma dezena de tsunamis em Portugal nos últimos 2000 anos, o mais antigo que conhecemos é de 60 AC, que afectou Portugal e a Galiza. E com o que o mundo assistiu em 2004 e agora em 2011 sobre tsunamis, eventos com os quais certamente aprenderemos muito a nível cientifico, estou convencido que por exemplo o nosso risco sísmico em Portugal dado o nosso historial será revisto em alta nos próximos anos, temos um litoral muito vulnerável, o Algarve por exemplo.




cubensis disse:


> Esses reatores tem mais de 40 anos ja nao era pra tar desativado ?



A central tem 6 reactores, que começaram a operar entre 1970 e 1979, e estava previsto o iníco da construção de dois novos reactores em 2012. O reactor mais antigo, o nº1, era suposto finalizar a exploração este ano, mas ironicamente em Fevereiro passado a licença foi estendida por mais 10 anos. Embora esse facto nada tenha a ver com o que aconteceu, os maiores problemas até serão com o nº3 devido ao fuel ser MOX (plutónio), isto das extensões que andam a fazer um pouco por todo o mundo (Espanha inclusive) é uma coisa que nos deve preocupar. É que parar a exploração dum reactor que rendia bastante e depois pagar o custo do desmantelamento, as empresas e os governos tem fugido a isso, e tem havido uma certa tendência de adiar, adiar, de prolongar o tempo de vida dos reactores antigos, de passar a conta para quem se segue, o que é preocupante.


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2011 às 01:24)

Vince disse:


> A central (e o país em geral) aguentou muito bem o sismo, o que deu cabo de tudo foi a dimensão do tsunami que afectaram os geradores de emergência. E aí é que acho que há que tirar ilações, pois se há país que sabia que um tsunami destes poderia acontecer é o Japão, ou não fossem eles os inventores do termo, historicamente eles já tiveram uns quantos devastadores como o de 1896 ou o de 869.
> Mas isto foi um evento excepcional, não propriamente banal. Se a central se tivesse aguentado a tudo, provavelmente iríamos a partir de hoje assistir a uma grande expansão do nuclear pois teria sido o teste supremo da segurança das centrais, pior teste que este é difícil imaginar, mas infelizmente a central não resistiu.





Pois, acho que a localização desse tipo de centrais precisa de ser repensada, nem que seja apenas como prevenção.


----------



## PDias (29 Mar 2011 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

fica aqui um link da previsão da dispersão da radioctividade proveniente de Fukushima/Japão:

http://db.eurad.uni-koeln.de/prognose/radio.html


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Mar 2011 às 13:02)

Ontem na biblioteca de geofísica da universidade de Lisboa, encontrei um paper com um estudo da sismicidade em Portugal e com um cálculo do período de retorno de sismos de várias magnitudes, calculados através de técnicas de regressão analisando todos os sismos registados entre 1900 e 1990.

O resultado diz que o período de retorno para um sismo de 8.5 em Portugal é de cerca 600+/- 100 anos, enquanto um sismo de 8.0 é de cerca 350+-100 anos. Havia uma regra mais ou menos comum a todas as magnitudes:

"O período de retorno de um sismo de magnitude M duplica quando essa magnitude é aumentada de 0,5."

Ou seja, vai haver mais grandes sismos e tsunamis em Portugal. Seja daqui a 10,100,1000 ou 10000 anos. Cabe-nos a nós prevenir e diminuir o risco sísmico em Portugal (que como o Vince disse tem apenas a ver com a nossa construção, vulnerabilidade geográfica das populações, etc, e não directamente com a sismicidade da região) e esperar que quando esse sismo acontecer estaremos muito melhor preparados que hoje. Pois um sismo/tsunami hoje em Portugal era absolutamente desatroso em várias zonas do litoral...

Aproveito para referir que um sismo de magnitude 9 no Japão tem um período de retorno de cerca de 100 anos... muito menor que Portugal, como se sabe.


----------



## Knyght (29 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

Vince disse:


> A central (e o país em geral) aguentou muito bem o sismo, o que deu cabo de tudo foi a dimensão do tsunami que afectaram os geradores de emergência. E aí é que acho que há que tirar ilações, pois se há país que sabia que um tsunami destes poderia acontecer é o Japão, ou não fossem eles os inventores do termo, historicamente eles já tiveram uns quantos devastadores como o de 1896 ou o de 869.
> Mas isto foi um evento excepcional, não propriamente banal. Se a central se tivesse aguentado a tudo, provavelmente iríamos a partir de hoje assistir a uma grande expansão do nuclear pois teria sido o teste supremo da segurança das centrais, pior teste que este é difícil imaginar, mas infelizmente a central não resistiu.
> 
> 
> ...





Jorge_scp disse:


> Ontem na biblioteca de geofísica da universidade de Lisboa, encontrei um paper com um estudo da sismicidade em Portugal e com um cálculo do período de retorno de sismos de várias magnitudes, calculados através de técnicas de regressão analisando todos os sismos registados entre 1900 e 1990.
> 
> O resultado diz que o período de retorno para um sismo de 8.5 em Portugal é de cerca 600+/- 100 anos, enquanto um sismo de 8.0 é de cerca 350+-100 anos. Havia uma regra mais ou menos comum a todas as magnitudes:
> 
> ...



Resumido aquilo que de uma forma ou de outra ando a referir foi explanado nestes dois posts.

_E informo não tenho nenhum prazer em discordar com ninguém._


----------



## PDias (31 Mar 2011 às 15:48)

Boa tarde,

Comunicado do ITN
http://www.itn.pt/pt/ev/2011/incidente/nota-de-imprensa1.pdf


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Abr 2011 às 09:37)

Gravidade da crise nuclear de Fukushima elevada ao nível de Tchernobil
12.04.2011
Helena Geraldes

A Agência japonesa de segurança nuclear elevou hoje para o nível 7, o máximo, o acidente nuclear da central de Fukushima 1, na escala de eventos nucleares e radiológicos, colocando-o ao mesmo nível da catástrofe de Tchernobil.

Desde 18 de Março que as autoridades nipónicas consideravam o acidente de Fukushima como sendo de nível 5, na escala INES (International Nuclear and Radiological Event Scale) - que só reflecte as emissões para a atmosfera e não para o mar -, o mesmo do acidente em Three Mile Island, nos Estados Unidos, em 1979.

A Agência de Segurança Nuclear decidiu aumentar o nível para 7 – o mesmo do acidente na central de Tchernobil, na Ucrânia, em 1986 – baseada numa estimativa de que já foram lançados para a atmosfera materiais radioactivos que excedem os critérios para o nível 7. Ainda assim, a agência garante que esta contaminação em Fukushima é menor do que a de Tchernobil, nomeadamente cerca de dez por cento, avança hoje a agência de notícias japonesa Kyodo.

Mais precisamente, aquela agência informou que os reactores 1, 2 e 3 da central de Fukushima 1 libertaram para a atmosfera entre 370 mil e 630 mil terabecquerels de materiais radioactivos, nomeadamente de iodo-131 e césio 137.

"As nossas estimativas sugerem que a quantidade de materiais radioactivos libertados para a atmosfera subiu a pique a 15 e 16 de Março, depois de problemas detectados no reactor 2", explicou Kenkichi Hirose, conselheiro na comissão governamental para a segurança nuclear, em conferência de imprensa, citou a agência Kyodo. "Desde então, a quantidade de radioactividade tem vindo, gradualmente, a subir. Mas acreditamos que o nível actual de emissões é significativamente baixo". Esta comissão estima que esteja a ser libertado 1 terabecquerel por hora.

Autoridades japonesas lembram que Tchernobil foi diferente

O porta-voz do Governo, Yukio Edano, pediu desculpas "aos moradores da zona de Fukushima, ao povo do Japão e à comunidade internacional" por causa deste acidente nuclear, originado depois do sismo e tsunami de 11 de Março.

Também a operadora da central, a Tepco (Tokyo Electric Power Company), pediu desculpas por não ter conseguido estancar a fuga de radiação. A empresa admitiu mesmo a possibilidade de o total de emissões de substâncias radioactivas poder, eventualmente, ultrapassar as emissões do acidente de Tchernobil, segundo a Kyodo.

Ainda assim, as autoridades japonesas lembram que Fukushima é muito diferente de Tchernobil. Segundo Hidehiko Nishiyama, porta-voz da agência de segurança nuclear, em Fukushima ninguém morreu por causa da exposição à radiação e acrescentou que os próprios reactores não explodiram como aconteceu em Tchernobil. "Mesmo que alguma radioactividade continue a escapar dos reactores e dos seus vasos de contenção, eles não ficaram totalmente destruídos e estão a funcionar", salientou.


----------



## fablept (28 Mai 2011 às 19:23)

Japão: Chegada de tufões faz aumentar receios em Fukushima







    A previsão de fortes chuvadas para a região de Fukushima está a alarmar a Tepco (Tokyo Electric Power Company), que receia que aquela central nuclear – danificada pelo sismo e pelo tsunami que afectaram o Japão – possa libertar ainda mais radioactividade.

    De acordo com os meteorologistas, citados por agências noticiosas, amanhã e segunda-feira poderão levar o segundo tufão da época àquela zona do país.

    Como a Tepco não conseguiu até agora cobrir os reactores, os receios de que as fugas de radioactividade se repitam são cada vez maiores, noticia a Folha Online.

    A empresa garante que se esforçou «ao máximo», mas admite não ter concluído os trabalhos: «Pedimos desculpa pela falta de medidas suficientes contra os ventos e as chuvas».

    A insuficiência das acções levadas a cabo até agora já foi reconhecida por um conselheiro do primeiro-ministro nipónico.

    Fonte: SOL


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2012 às 00:34)

A TEPCO vai começar dentro de dias a remoção dos destroços que cobrem a piscina de contenção do reactor 4 no 2º andar do edifício. O reactor 4 não estava ao serviço e as barras foram acomodadas nessa piscina de contenção. O edifício está num estado muito precário devido ao próprio terremoto e à explosão de hidrogénio que se seguiu. A piscina de contenção contém 37 milhões de curies armazenados em combustível.

O reactores 1, 2, e 3 estão estabilizados. Amontoam-se entretanto milhares de contentores com água radioactiva usada para arrefecer os núcleos. 






Edifício do reactor 4 no dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2012.








> Tokyo, March 25, 2012
> 
> Dear Secretary-General,
> 
> ...





> In recent times, more information about the spent fuel situation at the Fukushima-Dai-Ichi site has become known.  It is my understanding that of the 1,532 spent fuel assemblies in reactor 4, 304 assemblies are fresh and unirradiated. This then leaves 1,231 irradiated spent fuel rods in pool No. 4, which contain roughly 37 million curies (~1.4E+18 Becquerel) of long-lived radioactivity. The No. 4 pool is about 100 feet above ground, is structurally damaged and is exposed to the open elements. If an earthquake or other event were to cause this pool to drain this could result in a catastrophic radiological fire involving nearly 10 times the amount of Cs-137 released by the Chernobyl accident.
> The infrastructure to safely remove this material was destroyed as it was at the other three reactors. Spent reactor fuel cannot be simply lifted into the air by a crane as if it were routine cargo. In order to prevent severe radiation exposures, fires and possible explosions, it must be transferred at all times in water and heavily shielded structures into dry casks. As this has never been done before, the removal of the spent fuel from the pools at the damaged Fukushima-Dai-Ichi reactors will require a major and time-consuming re-construction effort and will be charting in unknown waters. Despite the enormous destruction cased at the Da–Ichi site, dry casks holding a smaller amount of spent fuel appear to be unscathed.
> Based on U.S. Energy Department data, assuming a total of 11,138 spent fuel assemblies are being stored at the Dai-Ichi site, nearly all, which is in pools. They contain roughly 336 million curies (~1.2 E+19 Bq) of long-lived radioactivity. About 134 million curies is Cesium-137 — roughly 85 times the amount of Cs-137 released at the Chernobyl accident as estimated by the U.S. National Council on Radiation Protection (NCRP). The total spent reactor fuel inventory at the Fukushima-Daichi site contains nearly half of the total amount of Cs-137 estimated by the NCRP to have been released by all atmospheric nuclear weapons testing, Chernobyl, and world-wide reprocessing plants (~270 million curies or ~9.9 E+18 Becquerel).
> It is important for the public to understand that reactors that have been operating for decades, such as those at the Fukushima-Dai-Ichi site have generated some of the largest concentrations of radioactivity on the planet.
> ...



Videos disponíveis na TEPCO com imagens da piscina de contenção do reactor Nº4 onde está armazenado o combustível:

http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/news/libr...68209002&bclid=105765898002&bctid=93377980002


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2012 às 10:39)

Koide Hideaki on "Japan's nightmare" - http://fukushima-is-still-news.over-blog.com

Japan's Nightmare Fight Against Radiation in the Wake of the 3.11 Meltdown

Apr. 01, 2012

http://japanfocus.org/events/view/136



> *Koide Hideaki, a researcher at Kyoto University's Nuclear Reactor Experiment Research Center, speaks with Watanabe Taeko
> 
> Translated by Kyoko Selden*
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (19 Abr 2012 às 15:40)

Documentário da BBC... para mim a parte mais interessante serão os 15-20 minutos finais, especialmente a experiência de transmutação que decorre em França, de materiais radioativos por milhares de anos noutros com decaimento muito mais rápido. Desta vez não é transformar chumbo em ouro mas é parecido.



Tório em substituição do Urânio...


----------



## iceworld (6 Mai 2012 às 00:55)

Japoneses marcham contra a energia nuclear 

Os japoneses vão assistir hoje ao "apagão" nuclear com a suspensão do funcionamento do último reator ativo no país.

Ler mais: http://expresso.sapo.pt/japoneses-marcham-contra-a-energia-nuclear=f723768#ixzz1u2htxaDU


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2013 às 14:50)

A Tepco colocou mais de 2 mil fotografias sobre os dias (primeiro mês) do acidente na central de Fukushima.

_Tentei aceder mas a página está sobrecarregada_, de qualquer maneira o link é este:

http://photo.tepco.co.jp/en/index-e.html


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

3 anos depois, e sabe-se lá os danos que a radiação causou na vida marinha e que continuará a causar nas décadas que virão (como é na água é mais fácil esquecer), os fabricantes dos reatores vão ser processados.

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/hundreds-sue-makers-fukushima-nuclear-plant-22294761

Não admira, já nos anos 70, alguns trabalhadores demitiram-se perante as falhas do equipamento.

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/fukus...-design-caused-ge-scientist/story?id=13141287

À semelhança da URSS, são os sem-abrigo que vão limpar os danos

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/30/us-fukushima-workers-idUSBRE9BT00520131230

A Tepco tinha conhecimento que alguns componentes estavam danificados desde 1982!!

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/14/japan-fukushima-removal-idUSL4N0IZ0TR20131114

Enfim...


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

Uma lição de humildade para um país que acha que a tecnologia os salvava e tiveram de recorrer a pessoas desfavorecidas para fazer o trabalho sujo. Em Chernobil não eram sem-abrigo eram militares que no final da campanha teriam uma reforma vitalicia poucos estão vivos actualmente ainda tentaram robos mas a radiação fritava os circuitos em pouco tempo


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2014 às 15:42)

> A empresa responsável pela operação da usina nuclear de Fukushima, Tokyo Electric Power (Tepco), informou nesta sexta-feira que as amostras de água coletadas na central em julho de 2013 continham um nível recorde de radioatividade, cinco vezes maior que o detectado originalmente.
> 
> A Tepco explicou que uma nova medição revelou que o líquido, coletado de um poço de observação entre os reatores 1 e 2 da fábrica no dia 5 de julho do ano passado, continha o nível recorde de 5 milhões de becquerels por litro de estrôncio-90.



http://noticias.terra.com.br/cienci...90e4c37340204410VgnCLD2000000dc6eb0aRCRD.html


Outro exemplo de mentiras descaradas de políticos:



> The lower house of the Japanese parliament has approved a state secrecy bill that imposes stiffer penalties on civil servants who leak secrets and journalists who try to obtain them.
> 
> The move had been criticised by reporters and freedom of speech campaigners as a heavy-handed effort to suppress press freedom.
> 
> ...



(...)



> *"This law is designed to protect the safety of the people," Mr Abe said, promising that people's concerns about the bill would be addressed through further parliamentary debate.*
> 
> The bill allows heads of ministries and agencies indefinitely to make secret 23 types of information related to defence, diplomacy, counter-intelligence and counter-terrorism.
> 
> Under the law, public servants or others cleared for access to state secrets could be jailed for up to 10 years for leaking information.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25102915

Omitir informação para proteger o povo


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

> Tokyo Electric Power Co. (9501) is re-analyzing 164 water samples collected last year at the wrecked Fukushima atomic plant because previous readings “significantly undercounted” radiation levels.
> 
> The utility known as Tepco said the levels were undercounted due to errors in its testing of beta radiation, which includes strontium-90, an isotope linked to bone cancer. None of the samples were taken from seawater, the company said today in an e-mailed statement.
> 
> “These errors occurred during a time when the number of the samplings rapidly increased as the result of a series of events since last April, including groundwater reservoir leakage and a major leak from a storage tank,” according to the statement.



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ima-radiation-significantly-undercounted.html

Eu cá penso que foi ligeiramente diferente. Eles sabiam quão mau estava a situação mas há que disfarçar para "proteger" o povo.


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Fev 2014 às 02:18)

Orion disse:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ima-radiation-significantly-undercounted.html
> 
> Eu cá penso que foi ligeiramente diferente. Eles sabiam quão mau estava a situação mas há que disfarçar para "proteger" o povo.




 Realmente quando se trata de fazer lucro as corporações sempre ( a maioria ) age do mesmo jeito o lucro sempre vem primeiro independente do ambiente e das pessoas.

 Agora o oceano pacifico quase inteiro esta contaminado e a culpa e dessas pessoas pequenas que so sabem pensar na p* do lucro. Na minha opinião o governo Japones SABIA das precárias condições do reactor.

 E ainda agora com grandes vazamentos, ficao tentando tampar o sol com a peneira, tipica atitude de CANALHA, e isso que esses governos são!


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2014 às 20:56)

camrov8 disse:


> Uma lição de humildade para um país que acha que a tecnologia os salvava e tiveram de recorrer a pessoas desfavorecidas para fazer o trabalho sujo. Em Chernobil não eram sem-abrigo eram militares que no final da campanha teriam uma reforma vitalicia poucos estão vivos actualmente ainda tentaram robos mas a radiação fritava os circuitos em pouco tempo



Nos primeiros dias e perante a situação catastrófica que se podia gerar eu penso que foi tudo tentado, mesmo sendo uma empresa privada. Não tenho dúvidas que os japoneses são capazes de inventar as máquinas que forem necessárias para resolver o problema na actualidade. O desafio é imenso mas é possível. Não há povo mais capaz de viver com o nuclear como os japoneses, contra eles foram atiradas 2 bombas atómicas. 

Chernobyl foi um caso diferente e está mais que estudado.


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2014 às 17:32)

> Contaminated water at the battered Fukushima plant has taken precedence over everything else. As the larger cleanup effort continues and storage space for the water is rapidly running out, scientists suggest dumping it into the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> The plant’s chief, Akira Ono, has testified to the seriousness of the situation during a Monday visit by international media, saying that “the most pressing issue for us is the contaminated water, rather than decommissioning. Unless we resolve the problem, fear of the community continues and the evacuees cannot return home,” the AP cited him as saying.
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/news/fukushima-contaminated-water-cleanup-066/


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2014 às 16:21)

> Treatment of radioactive water at Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant might be indefinitely suspended after malfunctions crippled the water purification process and recontaminated thousands of tons of partially purified water, Japanese media report.
> 
> The failure in the system, known as the Advanced Liquid Processing System (ALPS), is the latest setback in Tokyo Electric Power Co.’s (TEPCO) uphill battle to stockpile radioactive water, which is ballooning at a rate of 400 tons per day.
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/news/fukushima-water-decontamination-suspended-089/

O Abe em vez de gastar nas forças armadas escusadamente, investia nisso que o mundo ficaria bem melhor.


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mar 2014 às 06:35)

Orion disse:


> http://rt.com/news/fukushima-water-decontamination-suspended-089/
> 
> O Abe em vez de gastar nas forças armadas escusadamente, investia nisso que o mundo ficaria bem melhor.



 E ele e retardado e pior que eu finacios esses ass holes


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2014 às 23:50)

> “Out of work? Nowhere to live? Nowhere to go? Nothing to eat?” the online ad reads. “Come to Fukushima.”
> 
> That grim posting targeting the destitute, by a company seeking laborers for the ravaged Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant, is one of the starkest indications yet of an increasingly troubled search for workers willing to carry out the hazardous decommissioning at the site.
> 
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/17/w...iring-targets-for-fukushima-cleanup.html?_r=0

Inacreditável.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Mar 2014 às 12:29)

Agreste disse:


> Nos primeiros dias e perante a situação catastrófica que se podia gerar eu penso que foi tudo tentado, mesmo sendo uma empresa privada. Não tenho dúvidas que os japoneses são capazes de inventar as máquinas que forem necessárias para resolver o problema na actualidade. O desafio é imenso mas é possível. Não há povo mais capaz de viver com o nuclear como os japoneses, contra eles foram atiradas 2 bombas atómicas.
> 
> Chernobyl foi um caso diferente e está mais que estudado.



vê-se largar água radioactiva para o pacifico e garanto-te que nenhum robot vive naquele ambiente a radiação frita os cirtcuitos. quanto as bombas é um não argumento nesse aspecto os russos e americanos estam melhor já que rebentaram literalmente centenas nos proprios paises e bem mais potentes


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Mar 2014 às 02:42)

camrov8 disse:


> vê-se largar água radioactiva para o pacifico e garanto-te que nenhum robot vive naquele ambiente a radiação frita os cirtcuitos. quanto as bombas é um não argumento nesse aspecto os russos e americanos estam melhor já que rebentaram literalmente centenas nos proprios paises e bem mais potentes



 Nao numa gaiola de faraday de chumbo  (sera?)


----------



## camrov8 (23 Mar 2014 às 20:14)

cubensis disse:


> Nao numa gaiola de faraday de chumbo  (sera?)



a gaiola de faraday não funciona mesmo de chumbo pois a radiação nuclear não se comporta como a electricidade a radiação passa pelos espaços


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2014 às 16:43)

> *TEPCO reports leak of 1.1 tons of radioactive water from Fukushima*
> 
> A huge leak in the new cleaning system at Fukushima-1 atomic power plant has led to the loss of 1.1 tons of radioactive water, Itar-Tass reported, citing the operator, Tokyo Electric Power Company (TEPCO). There were reportedly no leaks outside the facilities that house the ALPS system. On Tuesday, TEPCO said that over 200 tons of radioactive water was erroneously pumped into a basement area at the Fukushima between April 10-13.



http://rt.com/news/line/2014-04-16/#59428

Bom, isto já parece que é feito de propósito. Sai mais barato derramar tudo no mar e dizer "Oops, aconteceu" do que estar a gastar dinheiro a tratar os resíduos.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Abr 2014 às 20:05)

o país mais tecnologicamente mais avansado do mundo faz pior que a incompetente urss em tchernobil, que tem aquela treta controlada a perto de 30 anos, não me voltem a falar de paises melhor preparados para sismos neste topico


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2014 às 23:46)

camrov8 disse:


> o país mais tecnologicamente mais avansado do mundo faz pior que a incompetente urss em tchernobil, que tem aquela treta controlada a perto de 30 anos, não me voltem a falar de paises melhor preparados para sismos neste topico



Mas tens duvidas que o Japão seja o país do mundo melhor preparado para enfrentar sismos? O sismo que ocorreu seguido do gigantesco tsunami em qualquer outro país do mundo seria muito mais mortífero.


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2014 às 19:33)

> Katsutaka Idogawa, former mayor of Futaba, a town near the disabled Fukushima nuclear plant, is warning his country that radiation contamination is affecting Japan’s greatest treasure – its children.
> 
> Asked about government plans to relocate the people of Fatuba to the city of Iwaki, inside the Fukushima prefecture, Idogawa criticized the move as a “violation of human rights.”
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/news/tokyo-radiation-fukushima-children-836/


----------



## camrov8 (21 Abr 2014 às 20:01)

MSantos disse:


> Mas tens duvidas que o Japão seja o país do mundo melhor preparado para enfrentar sismos? O sismo que ocorreu seguido do gigantesco tsunami em qualquer outro país do mundo seria muito mais mortífero.



Não sabes, e as toneladas de "auguinha" radioactiva esgoto abaixo esta semana, em tchernobil a coisa está contida os safados


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2014 às 00:06)

camrov8 disse:


> Não sabes, e as toneladas de "auguinha" radioactiva esgoto abaixo esta semana, em tchernobil a coisa está contida os safados



O Japão tem várias centrais nucleares e todas elas resistiram bem ao sismo, infelizmente houve uma em que todos os azares aconteceram e criou-se ali um grande problema. Isto não invalida que o país esteja bem preparado para sismos, se não estivesse teria sido muito, mas muito pior...

Qual foi a intensidade do sismo que provocou o desastre de Chernobil?  

Chernobil foi descuido ou erro humano que causou provavelmente milhares de mortos indirectamente e caso não saibas aquilo ainda está "preso por arames".


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

em tchernobil foi esta provado que aconteceram demasiadas coincidensias que sosinhas não levariam ao desastre, e há mais centrais nucleares na russia e nos usa doque no japão, em 3mile island foi resvez campo de ourique, o que quero dizer é que essa ideia de se ser o melhor pode sair cáro. E sim "shit happen´s" o famoso collin mcrae espatifou muitos carros e morreu de helicoptero


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2014 às 21:06)

100 anos de duração, o novo sarcófago de Chernobyl: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPYcU7Uno9o


Quanto a comparações entre este desastre e Fukushima, bom, os japoneses contam com estes pontos:

- Reactor defeituoso há décadas;

- Uso de sem-abrigo para as reparações;

- Despejo deliberado de água no oceano;

- Encobrimento governamental;

...

Lido desta forma mais parece um evento da antiga URSS.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Abr 2014 às 22:54)

Orion disse:


> 100 anos de duração, o novo sarcófago de Chernobyl:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPYcU7Uno9o
> ...



É o que tento passar que efectivamente um país tecnologicamente avançado caiu em erros e desleixo, mas contra a lei de Murphy há pouco a fazer


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Abr 2014 às 15:27)

camrov8 disse:


> É o que tento passar que efectivamente um país tecnologicamente avançado caiu em erros e desleixo, mas contra a lei de Murphy há pouco a fazer



 O Japão e como se fosse uma farsa olhando de uma forma mais profunda...

 Não e só as usinas que estão caindo aos pedaços, as indústrias de produção são a mesma coisa maquinas velhas descaso total com os funcionários, mesquinharia mesmo! das brabas...

 Eu já trabalhei em pelo menos 60 fabricas, e 80% e a mesma coisa maquinas dos anos 70 fumaça tóxica sem dutamento, funcionários pouco se lixando para a saúde, so na gana de agradar o patrão. Total desprezo para o corpo...

 E o sacho (proprietário em japonês) não ta nem ai... So quer saber de $$$ andando de Lexus para baixo e para cima. E sempre assim !

 Com essas usinas tenho certeza absoluta que 99% da culpa foi incompetência e mesquinharia...

 Sociedade tecnológica (hum talvez) para estrangeiro ver, mais por traz disso existem outras camadas, que mostra que ao invés de sociedade tecnológica esta uma civilização em terrível decadência. 

 Com um dos povos mais sem cultura que existe, para grande parte deles a única coisa que se da valor e acumular $$$ e fazer cada vez mais horas extras para agradar o patrão...

 Nesse quesito os Europeus estão a anos luz dos Japoneses...

 E claro que e uma cultura cheia de maravilhas mais também cheia de horrores fukushima esta ai para comprovar o que eu digo...


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2014 às 15:29)

> Se é apreciador de sushi, tenha cuidado. Investigadores do College of Earth, Ocean e Atmospheric Sciences, da universidade do Oregon, acabaram de descobrir radioactividade de Fukushima num atum que migrou do Japão para o noroeste do Pacífico, perto da costa norte-americana.
> 
> De acordo com os cientistas, a quantidade de radioactividade é insuficiente para causar dano à saúde humana mas, ainda assim, permite-nos perceber que a tragédia nuclear de Fukushima continua bem presente na biodiversidade, impactando a vida de milhões de seres vivos.
> 
> ...



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/05/05/atum-radioactivo-descoberto-na-costa-norte-americana/


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2014 às 18:20)

Acho que nunca foi posta aqui esta notícia mas:

A radiação de Fukushima foi detetada na Noruega. Tendo em conta a direção predominante dos ventos, penso que é seguro afirmar que deu pelo menos meia volta ao mundo. 



> *Small amounts of radioactive cesium have been detected in environmental samples from Finnmark, Northern Norway that originated from the Fukushima accident in 2011.*



http://www.nrpa.no/eway/default.aspx?pid=240&trg=Center_6352&Center_6352=6401:89747::0:6371:1:::0:0


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2014 às 20:17)

é natural quando foi em tchernobil as poeiras deram varias voltas ao planeta até deixarem de ser detectadas muito em grade medida pelos ventos alisios


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2015 às 18:59)

> Segundo a agência de notícias France Presse, com base nas declarações de um porta-voz da empresa, a situação foi detetada através de sensores ligados a um tubo de drenagem de águas pluviais e subterrâneas, que mediram níveis de radioatividade até 70 vezes maiores do que outros valores já registados no local.
> 
> Estes valores, medidos às 10:00 (01:00 GMT), foram baixando gradualmente ao longo das horas seguintes, mas ainda assim continuam a ser valores alarmantes. A linha de drenagem que faz a ligação com uma porta adjacente à costa do Pacífico foi fechada.



NM


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

Acompanhamento da situação:

http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/decommision/news/data-e.html


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2015 às 22:26)

Em Fukushima, a tecnologia para limpar o local ainda não existe:



> The chief of the Fukushima nuclear power station has admitted that the technology needed to decommission three melted-down reactors does not exist, and he has no idea how it will be developed.



http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/world/asia/article4394978.ece

Como curiosidade, onde é que se localizam as águas mais contaminadas com radiação do mundo? No Mar da Irlanda (verdade seja escrita que a circulação da água no Japão é mais facilitada):

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesco...shima-waters-arrive-at-west-coast-of-america/

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/aug/04/sellafield-remain-threat-ireland

http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/huge-nuclear-dump-near-sellafield-3443341

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ear-operators-over-contamination-9039178.html


----------



## camrov8 (9 Abr 2015 às 22:38)

e depois quem são os burros, os russos, chernobil esta muito bem contida, fukushima é uma vergonha


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2015 às 22:06)




----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 23:01)

*Second robot captures glow inside stricken Fukushima plant*

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/20/asia/japan-fukushima-second-robot/index.html


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2015 às 15:50)

Fukushima, the worst nuclear disaster in Japan’s history was preventable, a new USC study claims. Design problems, negligence and inadequate pre-tsunami surveys all contributed to the failure that led to the nuclear catastrophe, the study claims. 

According to the research carried out by the University of Southern California, one of the main faults was the decision to install critical backup generators in low-lying areas, as this was the first place the 2011 tsunami would strike, following the massive earthquake.

http://www.rt.com/news/316184-fukushima-nuclear-preventable-study/


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 16:46)




----------



## Zulo (31 Jan 2017 às 01:21)

Boa noite a todos,correndo o risco de já não ser actual,eu entendo para mim que isto é importantíssimo..
Partilho convosco!


http://dailyoccupation.com/2016/12/...minated-entire-pacific-ocean-going-get-worse/



PS: Não sei editar a mensagem para colocar aqui a notícia,por isso deixo o link...Imagens impressionantes!


----------

